# الايقونات الطقسيه



## حنان55 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه

ليه مش بتقبل الكنيسه على حامل الايقونات ايقونه السيده العذراء بمفردها بدون السيد المسيح وكذلك يوحنا المعمدان بدون المسيح معه وايه هى الايقونات الطقسيه الثلاث التى تقبلها الكنيسه للسيده العذراء

سلام الرب يسوع معكم 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*عظمة اى قديس هى من خلال استخدام المسيح ليه
مريم اخذت كرامتها عن طريق حملها للابن الكلمة فى احشائها
ويوحنا صار اعظم مواليد النساء لانه صار الملاك الذى سبق وجه الرب ليعد طريقه 
بالنسبة لايقونات العذراء اللى اعرفهم ايقونة التجلى 

ايقونة الميلاد 
وايقونة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع على ذراعيها
وهناك ايقونة فيها العذراء واقفة امام سمعان الشيخ وهو حامل الطفل يسوع على ذراعيه
وايقونة عرس قانا الجليل
وهناك ايقونة للصلبوت والعذراء تحت الصليب
اغلب المواقف الانجيلية اللى ذكر فيها العذراء ليها ايقونات طقسية
*


----------



## fredyyy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *عظمة اى قديس هى من خلال استخدام المسيح ليه*
> *مريم اخذت كرامتها عن طريق حملها للابن الكلمة فى احشائها*
> *ويوحنا صار اعظم مواليد النساء لانه صار الملاك الذى سبق وجه الرب ليعد طريقه *
> *..................*


 
*كلام يُمجد الرب وُيعظمه في أعيُن القراء *

*تعبيرات هي سر عظمة وكرامة من إرتبطوا بالرب *

*فليس للانسان ما يفتخر به ... وكل مجده مستمد من مجد المسيح *

*قال الرب ... هذا القول الذي أحني قلبي قبل رأسي أمام عظمة قوته *
يوحنا 17 : 22 
*وَأَنَا* قَدْ *أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ* الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 
​*يارب إن عطاياك تتناسب مع عظمة المجد الذي لك عند الآب *

*طوبى لكل من يقبل ما له في المسيح *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

+++ كرامة السيدة العذراء نابعة من علاقتها برب المجد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب
+++ وعندما طوبتها أليصابات -- وهى ممتلئلة بالروح القدس -- 
فقالت : من أين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى إلىَّ ، فإن التطويب هنا أيضاً ناتج عن علاقتها بالرب وليس منفصلاً عنه
+++ وعندما سمعت السيدة العذراء هذا التطويب ، فإنها أرجعته فوراً للرب ، قائلة
 
لوقا : 1 
46 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ 
47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللَّهِ مُخَلِّصِي 
48 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي 
49 لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ  

+++ وعندما نطوِّب السيدة العذراء ، فإن كل كلمة ننطقها ، ستجدها مرتبطة بعلاقتها بالرب :-
+ فقولنا السيدة العذراء : يعنى المعجزة التى عملها الرب :
إذ تجسد من عذراء ، فأصبحت بذلك الأم العذراء ، مما يعود بالمجد على المتجسد منها .

+ وقولنا : والدة الإله ، يعنى والدة الإله المتجسد منها ، لخلاص البشرية ، فإنه يعود أيضاً لعلاقتها بالرب (( وبالطبع عبارة والدة الإله ليست بالمعنى الجسدانى ، وكأنها ولدت اللاهوت ، مثلما يظن فينا المعتوهين ، 
بل بالمعنى المجازى ، لأنها ولدت الناسوت الذى اللاهوت متحد به معجزياً ، بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال وهذا التعبير مأخوذ من الإنجيل : أم ربى ، فإنه *هو نفسه ربى وإلهى* ، مثلما قال له توما ))

+ وقولنا عليها : الملكة الحقيقية ، يعود أيضاً لعلاقتها بالرب ، فإنها أم الملك الحقيقى ، 
ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ،فكما أن الملك هو الملك الحقيقى ، 
فإننا نلقبها بالملكة الحقيقية ، تمييزاً لها عن الملكات الأرضيات ، 
أمهات الملوك الأرضيين ، ذوى الملك الزائل وغير الحقيقى 

+++++++ وهكذا فى كل صفة نصف بها السيدة العذراء ، 
فإننا نشير إلى المسيح مباشرة ونمجد المسيح مباشرة

++++ فكل كرامة للقديسين -- بوجه عام -- 
تأول لمجد الله العامل فيهم ، ولذلك فإن اللحن الكنسى يربط بين تكريمهم وبين تمجيد الله ، 
إذ يقول : بركتهم المقدسة فلتكن معنا ، المجد لك يارب يا رب المجد لك .
++ فهذا يؤل إلى ذاك


----------

